# Comments from People - What is that?



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I still think we are going to see many more diesels here in the US. Have patience!


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

Today I pulled up to the diesel pump at my local Shell station to fill my d. Just as I was inserting the nozzle, a voice came over the loudspeaker... "Sir, that's diesel!" 
Me: "Yes, it is." The voice sheepishly replied, "I didn't know BMW made diesels." I told him "It's their best kept secret."


----------



## AZ335D (Aug 19, 2010)

Philm35 said:


> Today I pulled up to the diesel pump at my local Shell station to fill my d. Just as I was inserting the nozzle, a voice came over the loudspeaker... "Sir, that's diesel!"
> Me: "Yes, it is." The voice sheepishly replied, "I didn't know BMW made diesels." I told him "It's their best kept secret."


Classic


----------

